# Jigging rod rockers....for sale



## RoccoS (May 4, 2014)

I have some rockers for sale that are built with all stainless hardware and won't rust. The PVC the poles sit it in have all sanded and rolled edges to prevent cutting your hand and handle of your rod. They are made to screw directly into the pier and avoid the hassle of clamps. Save your arm and rod and get one today!! They can be bought for $25 each, which is $20 cheaper than the same models on Ebay. I have several brand new ones available, just let me know if you would like to see one, I am at Springmaid most days..


----------

